# JDS Sig Giveaway (Trivia)



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey guys, what's up? I decided to do this, because MMA forum is a great place and has helped me very much. So I have decided to give back a little bit. From now on I will be giving away sigs in a fun little way game. I know that I can sell the sigs or blah blah blah. I come to MMA forum to post and talk with other MMA enthusiasts, so I see no point in getting caught up in credits and stuff like that, it's not the reason I am here. Here are a few more rules, I will not give this sig away to a member that is not active, and I will not give the sig away unless your are in need of a sig. I am sorry Kry, but you cannot win my sig that is inferior to your own. Who knows, I may even be posting a digital sig in one of my future giveaways 

Question that you need to answer:

The brother of what former UFC champion has finished a fight with a flying triangle?

Send me your answer in a PM *AND* post below stating that you wish to enter the game.

The Prize (Names can be added):


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Ill join.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Congrats to hkado for winning! But the competition is still open, the prize has not yet been claimed!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice idea man!  Loving the digital Sig/Avy as well. Very nice. I've never tried making gif sigs or anything. What program do you use by chance? 

I hope you get a big turn out, but don't be put off if you don't. With only premiums being allowed sigs, this section doesn't get too much traffic. 

I actually don't know the answer, and will be finding it out as I'm really curious. I may enter if a BJ Penn digital sig becomes a prize 


EDIT - Just had a quick browse around the webs, Omfg  Never knew that. Awesome.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> Nice idea man!  Loving the digital Sig/Avy as well. Very nice. I've never tried making gif sigs or anything. What program do you use by chance?
> 
> I hope you get a big turn out, but don't be put off if you don't. With only premiums being allowed sigs, this section doesn't get too much traffic.
> 
> ...


Haha, I know, right?

Thanks man, I use Adobe After Effects to make my GIFs. Actually, I use Adobe After Effects to make all my graphics, because I am way better with that than Photoshop. I was actually planning on doing a BJ Penn digi sig for one of my next giveaways! BJ Penn is one of me favs.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Good sig man. Really like the lighting (blue fits in real well) and the desaturation you got going on. Text looks good too, just not sure about the placement. But all and all, solid sig.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah, to be honest, I did not spend a ton of time on this sig, my future giveaways will have better prizes and more fun competitions.


----------

